# ما هو الفرق بين هندسة الميكاترونكس والهندسة الإلكترونية ؟



## الحاج نانو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .
أردت السؤال عن أوجه الاختلاف وأوجه التشابه بين هندسة الميكاترونكس وهندسة الإلكترونيات .
لدي فكرة بسيطة حول الموضوع ، أن الميكاترونكس متشابهة مع الهندسة الإلكترونية ، إلاّ أن الميكاترونكس أقرب للميكانيكا من الهندسة الإلكترونية .


ما رأيكم دام عزكم ؟
مودتي


----------



## B2000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ابحث فى المنتتدى وهتلاقى 100 موضوع بيتكلم عن النقطة دى بالذات


----------



## HMS (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*بشكل عام فإن ...

**هندسة **الميكاترونكس (وهي تتكلم حول الروبوتات الصناعية وما شابه) عبارة عن :
50% هندسة ميكانيكية
25% هندسة كهربائية
25% هندسة إلكترونية

في حين أن الهندسة الإلكترونية (وهي تتكلم حول الحساسات ونظم التحكم التلقائي) تشمل:
60% هندسة حاسبات (لغات برمجة وغيرها)
**40% هندسة كهربائية*


----------

